# will I pass drug test using Certo



## lotsoweed20 (Nov 24, 2008)

Ok, I had an interview today and I have to take a drug test tomorrow and I am regular smoker of the good ol' weed and I just love it to much to quit. After searching all over the internet I came upon this Certo stuff that is supposed to give you a window to pee clean I believe that I am supposed to put it in a quart of gatorade and drink it and then fill that up with water then drink that then pee 2-3 times and then drink some more water all this being 2-3 hours before the test is taken, I am a skinny fellow and I only weigh about 160 lbs, so if I do this do I have a good chance of passing? Is there any other way that would be better (that will not cost me a butt load of money) to clean out in a day if so I am all ears or eyes in this case.


----------



## yimmy capone (Nov 24, 2008)

Did you read this yet-http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=58


----------



## buddog (Nov 24, 2008)

u got it right my lady smoked the day of test & passed with flying colors


----------



## hairchick40v (Nov 24, 2008)

I have passed several tests with certo...  Tastes like $^#$  Try not to hurl, pee a couple of times and bingo you are good to go!!!  I am a big girl and have passed I think 3 with it!!


----------



## lotsoweed20 (Nov 25, 2008)

right on, I was hoping I had it right, I will let everyone know afterward


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 25, 2008)

If you have to go to a lab to take the test then certo is no good, nothing in a lab situation(from what i understand) will help you. Nothing is 100%. If you are taking an easy over the counter test, you should be fine.


----------



## lotsoweed20 (Nov 25, 2008)

well I took the test and the place just called me and said they were ready to accept my job offer does this mean I passed or is that a whole other call


----------



## yimmy capone (Nov 25, 2008)

Sounds like you passed. good job

:cool2:


----------



## lotsoweed20 (Nov 26, 2008)

well I got the call on the same day as the test so I am wondering if I am going to be hired then fired later oh and the job is for walmart by the way


----------



## yimmy capone (Nov 26, 2008)

i'm pretty sure you passed if they called you back. If they don't call you back they just moved on to next application. They probally used a instant test. It's wal-mart not IBM


----------



## lotsoweed20 (Nov 26, 2008)

yeah but I had to watch the doctor lady put a sticker on top of the vial so I don't know I will just find out today when I go in and accept the offer


----------

